# Car wash in Dundee



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

looking for someone to plow a Car wash I have... its at rt 25 and Rt 68
It is a $3.00 car wash next to the Thortons on the Southeast Corner.. This will be a Per-Push lot... no salt. but give me a price just in the event they want it. It will need to be done by 6:00 am,6:30 at the latest. Please let me know if you are interested... 

thanks!
Dan


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

102 E. Dundee Ave, East Dundee, IL 60118
is the address


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

bump....... it up......


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

anybody interested?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Dlongerman;1338706 said:


> anybody interested?


Sure, I'll do it. Call me and we'll set it all up.

Eric 224-698-SNOW


----------

